
In California, Houses Burned. So Did the Toxic Chemicals They Contained - kylebarron
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/29/us/california-fire-chemicals.html
======
refurb
Burned bottles of bleach? This seems like a bit of an over reaction, no?
Bleach is relatively benign and decomposes pretty quickly with heat.

I'd say the burnt plastic is probably more a risk, but there is plenty of that
all over the US.

